# whats your strange addiction?



## cwebb (Jan 13, 2012)

Im addicted to sleeping with a fan on every night. cant sleep without it. 
also addicted to masterfoods tartare sauce. i eat it with hot chips, chicken, steak, veges, toast.. everything.

What are you addicted too?


----------



## JungleManSam (Jan 13, 2012)

Thats an interesting place to have a snake ^  And i am addicted to a KFC twister + cheese, and when you get it open it up the fill it with KFC potato and gravy and some popcorn chicken, wrap it back up and THATS what im addicted to. It makes me Cream.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 13, 2012)

peeing people off (the words have been changed due to censorship it used to say pis sing)


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 13, 2012)

Knowing the origin of words, problem is I never get around to finding out, just always want to know. Other than that, hats, boots, coffee and chocolate (or sugar really). Oh and sleeping in the most used room of the house, ie: the loungeroom or, at the moment, the herp room. I just can't sleep in a big bed in the bedroom like normal people, need to sleep on the lounge.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 13, 2012)

Tattoos loool, and im like you i have the fan on full blast all winter and summer.


----------



## starr9 (Jan 13, 2012)

Chocolate and coffee!! oh and body piercings!!!


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 13, 2012)

cwebb said:


> also addicted to masterfoods tartare sauce. i eat it with hot chips, chicken, steak, veges, toast.. everything.
> 
> What are you addicted too?



I think i just vomited a little.......dont get me wrong, i also love tartare sauce.......but you didnt even list eating it on seafood, as its meant for! 

As for my strange addictions......well i have ocd, so i have many strange habits ie; straightening & re-organising things constantly, vacumning constantly, washing my hands & feet constantly etc.......any other addictions of mine though may be a little rude to post here.


----------



## zeke (Jan 13, 2012)

BBQ sauce on bread mm I've done it since I was 5


----------



## Sutto82 (Jan 13, 2012)

JungleManSam said:


> Thats an interesting place to have a snake ^  And i am addicted to a KFC twister + cheese, and when you get it open it up the fill it with KFC potato and gravy and some popcorn chicken, wrap it back up and THATS what im addicted to. It makes me Cream.



I use to work for KFC when I was still at school, your addiction just made me throw up in my mouth. You must have guts of steel Lol.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 13, 2012)

Ice cream and motorcycles


----------



## Ally04 (Jan 13, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> I think i just vomited a little.......dont get me wrong, i also love tartare sauce.......but you didnt even list eating it on seafood, as its meant for!
> 
> As for my strange addictions......well i have ocd, so i have many strange habits ie; straightening & re-organising things constantly, vacumning constantly, washing my hands & feet constantly etc.......any other addictions of mine though may be a little rude to post here.



Can you come to my house for awhile lol. Wish I had an addiction to cleaning


----------



## Beard (Jan 13, 2012)

Onions and sex. Not sex with an onion though. That would just be strange.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 13, 2012)

Mine would probs be salt. I have salt on everything and anything, whether i just place some on my palm and just lick it or just have a salt sadnwhich haha


----------



## slim6y (Jan 13, 2012)

Beard said:


> Onions and sex. Not sex with an onion though. That would just be strange.



But using an onion as a sex toy? Because that wouldn't be strange....

Do you have like his and hers onions.... I'd think that spanish onions are hers.... Maybe spring onions are hers too.... You, you'd get botrytis infected brown onions as yours... I know what sort of person you are.... Dirty, botrytis infected, large, round, brown onions (and I said that in the nicest possible way).

I guess for a change you'd go for red onion... That's quite a contrast...

Where does shallots and garlic fit into this?


----------



## Beard (Jan 13, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Where does shallots and garlic fit into this?




Dunno Slim, where can YOU fit shallots and garlic


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 13, 2012)

I dunno if I want to know where they fit at all, Slim.

dunno if I have any strange addictions, I have a few addictions, though.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jan 13, 2012)

Beard said:


> Onions and sex. Not sex with an onion though. That would just be strange.



why in heavens name...not !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but cucumbers are better,.....cheap at the moment , also

ALCAHOL is my addiction..have had it all my life....find it diff. to have 2/3 days off every week, but next month Feb...will do the whole month dry, and also Oct dry without the slightest problem..the problem is the stop/start....................and eternal collecting is/was / will be the ruin of my life,......................and of course... "C"................but which one ??????????????????


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jan 13, 2012)

I am unstrangely addicted to beer, and wild bean coffee...


----------



## miley_take (Jan 13, 2012)

Odd numbers and counting. I can't stand if things aren't odd or asymmetrical. Drives my boyfriend nuts as he hates odd! He's all about even :lol:


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 13, 2012)

miley_take said:


> Odd numbers and counting. I can't stand if things aren't odd or asymmetrical. Drives my boyfriend nuts as he hates odd! He's all about even :lol:



A menage a trois might change his ways?


----------



## Bec (Jan 13, 2012)

My addiction is chicken salt. The first time my fiance seen me put it on fish he couldn't stand the thort of it. Now he has to have it on fish aswell. When i use to go somewhere and order hot chips or something i wanted with chicken salt i would always say extra chicken salt please. But not any more. I've cut down alot on it but i dont think i would ever totally stop having it.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 13, 2012)

Beard said:


> Onions and sex. Not sex with an onion though. That would just be strange.



how unusual for a guy to be addicted to sex lol....

im addicted to buying notebooks specially with pretty covers, i cant stop myself, even if i have heaps of empty notebooks an i go shopping i have to buy one.. weird!! and sleeping with a pillow over my eyes, i cant sleep without it!!


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jan 13, 2012)

books. i loooooove books!!!! i have three large bookcases full and a pile of books on the floor that would fill a fourth. i hate the idea of e-readers. books have a feel and a smell to them. i even asked hubby to mke me a snake enclosure which looks like a bookcase. at least i can blame my love of books on being an english teacher!


----------



## cwebb (Jan 13, 2012)

TeKnO said:


> Mine would probs be salt. I have salt on everything and anything, whether i just place some on my palm and just lick it or just have a salt sadnwhich haha


Salt sandwich hahahhabaha


----------



## jedi_339 (Jan 13, 2012)

olivehydra said:


> A menage a trois might change his ways?



Haha, I know if my gf ever brought that proposal forward, I would happily change my opinion on odd numbers :lol:

I'm addicted to buying toys for myself at the moment, knives, torches, spotlights, reloading kits, etc, it's healthy I swear :lol:


----------



## Erebos (Jan 13, 2012)

Beard said:


> Onions and sex. Not sex with an onion though. That would just be strange.



Lol are the onions at least pickeled?


Cheers Brenton


----------



## sweetcheeks1 (Jan 13, 2012)

cheese i could live on cheese.. maybe not live healthy on it but Mmmmmmm


----------



## KingSirloin (Jan 13, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> .......As for my strange addictions......well i have ocd, so i have many strange habits ie; straightening & re-organising things constantly, vacumning constantly, washing my hands & feet constantly etc.......any other addictions of mine though may be a little rude to post here.



Are you single?


----------



## Megzz (Jan 13, 2012)

TeKnO said:


> Mine would probs be salt. I have salt on everything and anything, whether i just place some on my palm and just lick it or just have a salt sadnwhich haha



EWWW! :lol: I'm the opposite, I never add salt to anything and the thought of a salt sandwich actually makes me feel queasy.


----------



## Beard (Jan 13, 2012)

KingSirloin said:


> Are you single?



Is foot washing one of your turn on's


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 13, 2012)

sweetcheeks1 said:


> cheese i could live on cheese.. maybe not live healthy on it but Mmmmmmm



Oh i LOVE cheese! But not the plastic cheese, the real stuff! 



KingSirloin said:


> Are you single?



:lol: No im not.......& trust me, it isnt as good as it sounds anyway......i drive my partner nuts with my constant 'oh FFS cant you hang your towel up straight' or better yet 'get off the bed you are messing the covers'....... i drive myself nuts actually! 



Megzz said:


> EWWW! :lol: I'm the opposite, I never add salt to anything and the thought of a salt sandwich actually makes me feel queasy.



Me 2.......i HATE salt.......but i love chicken salt!



Beard said:


> Is foot washing one of your turn on's



 I dont know about him, but trust me, i dont do it cause it turns me on.......im just a little weird! Hands & feet drive me insane! :?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 13, 2012)

Beard said:


> Is foot washing one of your turn on's



Not everyone loves onions the way you do L!!!


----------



## Beard (Jan 13, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> Hands & feet drive me insane! :?



Here ya go bel


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 13, 2012)

:lol: I have nothing nice to say Beard.......you freak!


----------



## miley_take (Jan 13, 2012)

olivehydra said:


> A menage a trois might change his ways?





jedi_339 said:


> Haha, I know if my gf ever brought that proposal forward, I would happily change my opinion on odd numbers :lol:
> 
> I'm addicted to buying toys for myself at the moment, knives, torches, spotlights, reloading kits, etc, it's healthy I swear :lol:



I have offered, still doesn't change his opinion on odd numbers :lol: bloody engineers! Who'd date one and have another as a best friend anyway?

On that note, one of my strange addictions is engineers. I've dated 2, and my best friend is one. Specially musician engineers :lol: I have a specific type!


----------



## Tinky (Jan 13, 2012)

Just a bit on the obsessive compulsive. I keep spread sheets with all sorts of information, including my weight, training, drinking and of course snake details.

I also have a facination for Purple things, (hence the name Tinky and Tyrian on other sites).


----------



## Beard (Jan 13, 2012)

Tinky said:


> I also have a facination for Purple things.



Sure you're not autistic?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 13, 2012)

Beard said:


> Onions and sex. Not sex with an onion though. That would just be strange.




Bet your love of the first doesn't help with getting much of the second!


----------



## Beard (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh, I think I'd rather smell like onions than cheese, unlike some members with posts 

^
|
| That way and

<------------ That way


----------



## s0041464 (Jan 13, 2012)

Has anyone seen that show about strange addictions?
One girl is addicted to eating bits of terracotta, another sleeps with her hair drier.
Hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 13, 2012)

Pickled onions come in red, green and white.

Do you have a preference, or is that discrimination.


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Jan 13, 2012)

Okay so... Mum works in an advertising company and often has to bring home calendars that she sticks magnets onto the backs of, and send them away (exciting I know).

The magnets are about 3cm long by 1cm thick, so they aren't like normal fridge magnets.

Whenever she is doing it, I take two magnets, peel the back off them, stick one onto my top lip and one onto my lower lip, and pucker them together so the magnets connect!!! I love it. I DONT EVEN REALIZE IM DOING IT HALF THE TIME . arggghh

I have always been obsessed with stickers and stickytape. When I was a kid I collected stickers and when I got bored of them I just stuck them all over myself so I could peel them off.... weirdo!


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 13, 2012)

Beard said:


> Oh, I think I'd rather smell like onions than cheese, unlike some members with posts
> 
> ^
> |
> ...




Sorry.....should have been more specific for the likes of......well, YOU!  I like to eat cheese, not wear it as perfume! 

BTW, i hope you are happy, i washed my hands & feet 5 times more then any other day after your lovely picture! :? You know, that image will probably haunt my dreams tonight also! 

*could you kindly remove that thing......i cant scroll past it quick enough! :lol:


----------



## thals (Jan 13, 2012)

This stuff >>






Oh and spiders and bugs, though I generally don't ingest those


----------



## MesseNoire (Jan 13, 2012)

And


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 13, 2012)

Fractal_man said:


> And


I take it you like fractals...


----------



## MesseNoire (Jan 13, 2012)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> I take it you like fractals...



Excessively. Particularly gnarls.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jan 13, 2012)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> I take it you like fractals...





Fractal_man said:


> Excessively. Particularly gnarls.



It's like speaking in another language

My addiction is the internet and ciggaretts 
Nothing too special


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 13, 2012)

Yuk.. a girl with a fag hangin out her mouth is the most unattractive thing i've ever seen...


----------



## Python55 (Jan 13, 2012)

Pineapplekitten said:


> Yuk.. a girl with a fag hangin out her mouth is the most unattractive thing i've ever seen...



AGREED... 

also i have no _strange_ addiction, but beards minus the onion was a bit spot on lol...


----------



## Vincey (Jan 13, 2012)

Mary


----------



## slim6y (Jan 13, 2012)

Python55 said:


> AGREED...
> 
> also i have no _strange_ addiction, but beards minus the onion was a bit spot on lol...



So you like sex without onions?

You're weird!

I bet people go around calling you FREAK when you tell them that too!


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 13, 2012)

chicks with tats addicted.


----------



## Herpaderpa (Jan 13, 2012)

Great thread xD lol

I am addicted to a number of weird things. 

Designing websites... I will start many designs but rarely finish any at all. In fact... I start a lot of things but ever finish them. Too many interests/addictions.

Dying my hair... I constantly dye it weird colours and have to dye it back to normal for work *sigh* its a wonder I still have hair.

Jelly babies with spicy mexican dip.

Probably less weird...Fantasy & sci-fi novels (OMG I NEED MOAR NAO); BBQs; warhammer miniatures; tattoos and piercings; buying equipment for my animals; world of warcraft (6 years now); escaping into 'the wild'; sex (ha ha but who isn't); motorbikes; AND categorising my fridge and cupboards.

Hmmm... perhaps whats strangest is how many addictions I have.


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jan 13, 2012)

cocaine:shock:


----------



## Renenet (Jan 13, 2012)

Megzz said:


> EWWW! :lol: I'm the opposite, I never add salt to anything and the thought of a salt sandwich actually makes me feel queasy.



Same here.



Pineapplekitten said:


> Yuk.. a girl with a fag hangin out her mouth is the most unattractive thing i've ever seen...



Same goes for guys. No matter how attractive they are, once the ciggie comes out - for me, they turn ugly.


----------



## Herpaderpa (Jan 13, 2012)

dansfish4tea said:


> cocaine:shock:



rofl


----------



## Renenet (Jan 13, 2012)

Addictions - APS and reptiles. But around here, that's not so strange.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 13, 2012)

Renenet said:


> Same goes for guys. No matter how attractive they are, once the ciggie comes out - for me, they turn ugly.



So So So perfectly true!!


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jan 13, 2012)

Pineapplekitten said:


> Yuk.. a girl with a fag hangin out her mouth is the most unattractive thing i've ever seen...



Why, Thank you  
Do you have children Pineapplekitten? 

Being a drunken skanky teenager of course i smoked. The day i fell pregnant i stopped smoking, then my grandfather died slowly of cancer when my daughter was 4months old, i fell into the deepest darkest depression and would most days consider ending mine and my childs life so i wouldnt get in any one's way or wreck my daughters life, I would scream at my beautiful darling little bundle of joy just because she would cry like a normal baby does. Having 5 minutes to myself to have a quick 'fag' helped a lot with the depression along with medication, exercise and a healthy diet. If that makes me a ugly person because i smoke cigarettes, so be it, but i would rather being seen as an ugly person to a couple of people then the disgusting evil person i was a year ago. I'd do anything for the little person that saved me from what i was becoming.

Sorry for sharing my life story :/


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 13, 2012)

i dont see what me having or not having children has anything to do with it!!

i also didnt ask about your life or if you were a drunken skanky teenager!! i simply stated that *to me *its unattractive in general... i woulda said the same thing if anyone else had of posted that they are addicted to smoking.. if you take it personal then thats up to you!!


----------



## feathergrass (Jan 13, 2012)

I am addicted to world of warcraft,crystals,living dead dolls, gothic dolls ( the olds think its because i am a recovering goth.......like ***?) 
have an odd addiction to bouncers i have dated err a few of them am addicted to night time i love the night ( pity children are daytime creatures)


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jan 13, 2012)

Pineapplekitten said:


> i dont see what me having or not having children has anything to do with it!!
> 
> i also didnt ask about your life or if you were a drunken skanky teenager!! i simply stated that *to me *its unattractive in general... i woulda said the same thing if anyone else had of posted that they are addicted to smoking.. if you take it personal then thats up to you!!



I did take it personally, obviously, and that's why i explained why i smoke.


----------



## Chanzey (Jan 13, 2012)

I am addicted to oxygen, i think i would die without it.


----------



## Herpaderpa (Jan 13, 2012)

feathergrass said:


> i am addicted to world of warcraft



yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chanzey (Jan 13, 2012)

What about Runescape? haha oh man that game


----------



## Wookie (Jan 13, 2012)

This is the weirdest thread I have ever been in. I think I took a wrong turn somewhere....


----------



## smigga (Jan 14, 2012)

Beard said:


> Onions and sex. Not sex with an onion though. That would just be strange.



Is it coincidental that PicklePants liked this? I think not!!


----------



## Mattt (Jan 14, 2012)

britney spears.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 14, 2012)

Mattt said:


> britney spears.



Oh dear : [


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

TeKnO said:


> Mine would probs be salt. I have salt on everything and anything, whether i just place some on my palm and just lick it or just have a salt sadnwhich haha



Ditto!! I used to consume tablespoons of *salt* a day because I craved it... turns out I told a doctor who sent me to an endocrinologist and I was in adrenal failure. I'm all good now but still love the stuff!



s0041464 said:


> Has anyone seen that show about strange addictions?
> One girl is addicted to eating bits of terracotta, another sleeps with her hair drier.
> Hmmmmmmmmmm.



I love that show!


I am addicted to a few things... *Shoes*! I have sooo many shoes. Most of them I haven't worn, in fact, I rarely wear them apart from my thongs. (I justify this by saying "people spend hundreds collecting ceramic statues, I spend hundreds on shoes.. it just so happens I can wear the things I collect!")

I am also addicted to* vegemite*... I have a jar and a spoon on my computer desk and often sit there eating the stuff. 

Also addicted to *bacon*. I reckon I could live on bacon... especially the fat on the bacon... *drools*. Just for the record... the condition of my heart is good, I see a cardiologist often for other reasons and he is aware of my excessive consumption of salt and bacon fat lol

When I was pregnant I had terrible heartburn, so I started taking *Rennies*... I ended up becoming quite hooked and would consume a 96 pack within a week. Stopped after I had my boy though. 

I think I am also addicted to the *rush of adrenaline*. Big time. 

Oh and* changing my hair*! Long, short, red, blue, purple, green, blonde... it never ends! (So many times I have almost shaved my head and invested in really cool wigs, just so I could have a new hair style every day! Then I decide it'll be too expensive.)

Maybe I am addicted to addictions....


----------



## Kitah (Jan 14, 2012)

I have to keep my hands moist at all times- I don't care if they're covered in mud, concrete, cow poo or whatever- provided they are moist! Dry sand, dust, conrete, cow poo etc I cannot stand.

I have to have volume levels and numbers set in '5's e.g. 5, 10, 15, 20. To the extent that if someone changes the volume to say 14, I'll then change it to 15, otherwise I can't forget it and just want to change it. 

I have to have everything symmetrical- if its not symmetrical, again, I need to change it or cannot forget it. everything i design, make, position etc is symmetrical. 

I'm addicted to categorising many things- for example, if I'm given m&ms, I have a tendency to separate them based on colour, and then eat any 'spares' e.g. if there are 2 blue, green, red and 3 brown I'll eat the 1 brown to make them even. then I tend to eat them in groups or 1 colour from each at a time to keep them even..

I spose I'm also addicted to my pets- I am _so_ extremely protective of them and don't like anyone near them. Even my family I don't trust with them completely! 

I seem to periodically get addicted to drinking 'Mother'- just the standard, normal flavoured stuff. I'll get to the extent where I actually crave it. 

not really sure all of these are truly addictions.. but anyway.


----------



## cwebb (Jan 14, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> chicks with tats addicted.



Did i mention im inked, single and like motorbikes? yeah i went there..

Hitting on guys on APS..


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2012)

Note to everyone:

You can't get pregnant from sex with onions!

OMG, I've just realised I've been contributing to this thread but not to the opening post... I haven't stated my crazy addictions.... So... I am going to keep it that way and tell you about my dog's crazy addiction.

He.... Like Beard, is addicted to sex.... He;s also addicted to sleeping.... and... Of course... Food. He has a pillow which he can both sleep on and have sexual relations with.

He's only a puppy, so i guess it's fair.

But... Today.... Something amazing happened. 

Like any typical male... He showed how his three addictions can all tie together.... He moved his sex pillow to his food bowl... Now he can eat, sleep and have sexual relations all within 20cm of each other.... He's living the dream!


----------



## Beard (Jan 14, 2012)

Shaving my head. I've had a shaved head for 10 year. Time to grow some hair. Gonna rock a fusion of 90's surfer and hippy cause i want dreds baby.


Rollmops. I love em.


----------



## feathergrass (Jan 14, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> What about Runescape? haha oh man that game


 i pay that when i feel like slumming it from WoW muahahahahahahahhahaha once you go Belf you NEVER go Elf


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 14, 2012)

WoW and caffeine are probably the main ones. Things being clean also! If my hands get dirty I need to wash them real fast (by dirty I mean something like patting the dogs). I like to have my bedroom in particular clean, but living with a boyfriend makes this difficult! So instead of driving myself nuts I just ignore it all until it really annoys me and then I'll spend a whole day cleaning it.


----------



## Fennwick (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm also addicted to sleeping with the fan on. Although last year I went overseas for a month and got used to slepping without a fan. The first night home I put the fan on, and woke up in the middle of the night thinking there was a hurricane in my room!


----------



## meatman (Jan 14, 2012)

Im addicted to cleaning my ears all the time with cotton buds.
It has only happened over the last 6months. Every time I get them wet they need doing.
Sometimes they just get itchy so I clean them. I'm also addicted to jungle pythons.

Cheers Justin


----------



## Renenet (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm addicted to sleep.


----------



## Chanzey (Jan 14, 2012)

meatman said:


> Im addicted to cleaning my ears all the time with cotton buds.
> It has only happened over the last 6months. Every time I get them wet they need doing.
> Sometimes they just get itchy so I clean them.



Ahh so am I!


----------



## marcmarc (Jan 14, 2012)

Best thread ever!!!!!


----------



## Beard (Jan 14, 2012)

im addicted to this thread.


----------



## Defective (Jan 14, 2012)

anything medical.....journals,textbooks, procedures, lectures, ebooks, anything.....i've even put my own sutures in my knee when i split it open this time last year. Etoh + hotwater + ice and high pain threshold ohh and NEJM ''how to suture'' guide!


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2012)

My dog has another strange addiction... Well, strange to us... He LOVEs to lick his own testicles. 

I had an aussie mate of mine come over the other night. We were sitting having a great kiwi beer and of course the dog sits down in front of us and starts licking his testicles.

My aussie mate looks at the dog, then looks at me and says... "Man, I wish I could do that...."

I looked back at him and said "Well, if you give him a biscuit I am sure he'll let you...."


----------



## Wookie (Jan 14, 2012)

The only thing I can think of is the smell of the BBQ when you first light it. Mmmm LPG.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 14, 2012)

slim6y said:


> I had an aussie mate of mine come over the other night. We were sitting having a great kiwi beer and of course the dog sits down in front of us and starts licking his testicles.
> 
> My aussie mate looks at the dog, then looks at me and says... "Man, I wish I could do that...."
> 
> I looked back at him and said "Well, if you give him a biscuit I am sure he'll let you...."



hahaha thats awesome.. Luv quick witt ... though i thought all dogs were addicted to licking their balls


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2012)

Pineapplekitten said:


> hahaha thats awesome.. Luv quick witt ... though i thought all dogs were addicted to licking their balls



Yeah, but it's a 'strange' addiction in human terms. Because if boys could lick their own, I think the world's population would decline dramatically!!!


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 14, 2012)

I doubt it.. Were not that easily replaced


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2012)

Pineapplekitten said:


> I doubt it.. Were not that easily replaced



I only wished I could prove you wrong...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 14, 2012)

slim6y said:


> My dog has another strange addiction... Well, strange to us... He LOVEs to lick his own testicles.
> 
> I had an aussie mate of mine come over the other night. We were sitting having a great kiwi beer and of course the dog sits down in front of us and starts licking his testicles.
> 
> ...




My dog has an addiction to humping white plastic chairs. He must be racist cos he wont do it to a black chair... He actually wont even do it to another dog, unless its their head... He is very strange...

Me i dont think I have any strange addictions, i will have to ask the husband... He'd probably say pets!


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok, ok, ok... You're all drawing this out of me now... I'll confess... I've discovered a new strange addiction.... 

I... (gawd, this is embarrassing) have discovered internet dating.... Hmmmm... Not quite what you think (yet)...

Nope... Not internet dating for me... But internet dating for someone else!!!

My good mate wants to find a lovely lady partner... And rightfully so... But, he has no internet at home. He lives in a rural part of the country on a vineyard so it's not terribly easy to meet people. So, he asked me if I'd do the internet dating for him... 

It sounds so crass when I put it that way... But I'm doing a GREAT job of it - it's addictive. I've had 15 smiles from women already (well, vicariously so I've had these smiles). He's doing great!!!

I've replied to three of them - but just briefly, he has to check them out first when he goes into town to an internet cafe. So all I am writing at the moment is that he's at a mates place and will get back to them after the weekend. 

It's not wrong... Is it??? 

Like, it's his picture... His profile reflects him completely... Just... I wrote it... 

Yes... I am trying to live vicariously through him... But I don't have all the trauma of a break up when it all goes bad!!!

So there it is - my new strange addiction....


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 14, 2012)

slim6y said:


> I only wished I could prove you wrong...




I urinated myself laughing at this.
So.... you're addicted to chatting to girls that may become your mates girlfired?
Or do you just like shopping for him?


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jan 14, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

How stupid of my to forget!!!

I have a sever reptile addiction!!!


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I urinated myself laughing at this.
> So.... you're addicted to chatting to girls that may become your mates girlfired?
> Or do you just like shopping for him?



Well, I now have a say in who he can and can't date, whether he likes it or not... So now I am in control muhahahaha.... Hmmmmmm

I haven't actually chatted to any girls for him yet... I'm actually really worried about that one, but what I do have to do, which is the challenge, is get them to trust me enough to get their phone number then he can call them!

We're only at stage one at the moment. 

It's not that bad is it? I read back over this and it sounds like it's wrong... But it's not... We're not deceiving anyone.... I'm not trying to justify it either... But... Somehow, something doesn't seem right... 

What do you think would happen if one of these girls cottons on? Eeeeep.... Best not think about that right now...

See... It's the thrill of not getting caught and still having a fair chase!


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 14, 2012)

slim6y said:


> We're only at stage one at the moment.
> 
> It's not that bad is it? I read back over this and it sounds like it's wrong... But it's not... We're not deceiving anyone.... I'm not trying to justify it either... But... Somehow, something doesn't seem right...
> 
> ...



Well if the girl finds out, she's out of the equation, nothing lost, nothing gained Or......she is the smart one that
your mate should be hooking up with and you've just ruined it.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 14, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Well if the girl finds out, she's out of the equation, nothing lost, nothing gained Or......she is the smart one that
> your mate should be hooking up with and you've just ruined it.



He doesn't need a smart girl...

So nothing ruined. 

Oh, I just sent a message to a girl who's in the North Island (we're in the South) because she sent him a smile... I wrote a proper message... Well, if the girl finds out and doesn't kill me, he probably will!!!


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 14, 2012)

I think your right he doesn't need a smart girl. Not that hard to get the internet on.
Proper message eh?


What a tangled web we weave , when we practice to decieve, indeed


----------



## Renenet (Jan 14, 2012)

Wookie said:


> The only thing I can think of is the smell of the BBQ when you first light it. Mmmm LPG.



Well, now that you mention it, I've got a weird fondness for the aroma of WD-40. Not that I sit around in the evening sniffing it or anything of the sort.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Renenet said:


> Well, now that you mention it, I've got a weird fondness for the aroma of WD-40. Not that I sit around in the evening sniffing it or anything of the sort.



My Nonno used to love WD-40... whenever he had sore joints he used to rub it into his skin and swear it made the pain go away and he was able to move his joints better.... Couldn't of hurt, he did live 'til the age of 94! 

He also used to spray fly spray up his nose when he had a cold... although that's another story.


----------



## Trench (Jan 14, 2012)

reptiles 
fruits
Cheese
flipping Knives in the air 
making fake rock walls 
clicking the pen in and out (this mum and dad hate  )
caffeine (energy drinks and coffee)


----------



## Trouble (Jan 14, 2012)

Fire - love playing with fire. But I'm not an idiot and go & light everything on fire. I just sit there and play with a lighter, or love lighting matches then watching them burn until they start to singe my fingers lol.

I also have this weird habbit, my grandmother looked at me weird today actually.
While in hospital, we have medication additive lables on our IV poles. So after a medication is finished, I peel the sticker off, then I sit there and slowly progress to tear the outter boarder off of this lable. It doesn't sound weird until you sit there watching me do it :lol:


----------



## Beard (Jan 14, 2012)

history. early Australian. settler, indigenous etc. cant get enough. so many books.


----------



## deebo (Jan 15, 2012)

In response renenet i love the smell of burnt metal - when it is being cut or ground away with angle grinder etc and a lot of people think im weird for that so I can understand where you are coming from.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm addicted to TECHNO!!!!


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 15, 2012)

*Zombies!!!* I have countless books about zombies, zombie invasions, zombie nursery rhymes, zombie craft, I play zombie games, the app Zombie, Run! is awesome, the zombie walk through Sydney, if there's a dress up party, I'm going to be a zombie and I am probably going to win best dressed with the effort I go into! I was recently on national TV parading around in my favourite pair of zombie shoes (I have a few pairs of zombie shoes). Sooo many zombie movies.. there is a life size zombie corpse that splashes out blood when you hit it on sale on amazon... I want it. I am totally more than prepared for the zombie invasion and so is my son... we know exactly what to do when it hits.

If I am not talking about snakes to my mates, I am usually talking about zombies. (I'm surprised I still have friends).

and just for poops and giggles... my son and I as a zombies! (If you ever see us like this in real life, I give you all permission to shoot me in the head  )










and dressed as a zombie bride






(sorry, don't know how to make the pics thumbnail size to not take up so much space on this thread!)


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 15, 2012)

You know zombies are the second reason i bought guns...


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 15, 2012)

and one of the reasons I am in the process of obtaining my pistol licence so I can buy guns.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 15, 2012)

Love zombies, forgot about them.


----------



## Cooly505 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have tomato sauce with everything!!!!! I even mix tart tar ans tomato sauce together and put it on cheese!
Im also extremely strange when it comes to typing, I hate when my replys are to long so I enter down the page.
I have egg always for dinner lunch and breakfast. Well not always dinner but still.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 15, 2012)

cwebb said:


> Did i mention im inked, single and like motorbikes? yeah i went there..
> 
> Hitting on guys on APS..



haha what ink you got? Can you ride? Did i mention i like your avatar picture, yeah i went there.. 

Being cheeky on APS..


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 15, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Well, I now have a say in who he can and can't date, whether he likes it or not... So now I am in control muhahahaha.... Hmmmmmm
> 
> I haven't actually chatted to any girls for him yet... I'm actually really worried about that one, but what I do have to do, which is the challenge, is get them to trust me enough to get their phone number then he can call them!
> 
> ...



Bit like Cyrano De Bergerac then??????


----------



## jedi_339 (Jan 15, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> I am addicted to oxygen, i think i would die without it.



Unfortunately your addiction is probably the reason you will die...........Damn Oxygen being toxic and all


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2012)

Dipcdame said:


> Bit like Cyrano De Bergerac then??????



How poetic... Except with a smaller nose


----------



## mungus (Jan 15, 2012)

True Blonde & Red Head women :lol:


----------



## sacred_DUC (Jan 15, 2012)

cwebb said:


> Im addicted to sleeping with a fan on every night. cant sleep without it.
> also addicted to masterfoods tartare sauce. i eat it with hot chips, chicken, steak, veges, toast.. everything.
> 
> What are you addicted too?



i can't sleep without my ceiling fan running
masterfood Mild american Mustard is my device



mungus said:


> True Blonde & Red Head women :lol:


red heads scare me


----------



## damian83 (Jan 15, 2012)

Beard said:


> Dunno Slim, where can YOU fit shallots and garlic


could you tie bulbs of garlic to string?
but you probably already know where to pull that from...........:lol:


mine would have to be home made beetroot, can eat it from the bottle for days...
or pineapple and cheese sandwiches



Black.Rabbit said:


> My Nonno used to love WD-40... whenever he had sore joints he used to rub it into his skin and swear it made the pain go away and he was able to move his joints better.... Couldn't of hurt, he did live 'til the age of 94!
> 
> He also used to spray fly spray up his nose when he had a cold... although that's another story.



was his name bender?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 15, 2012)

Cooly505 said:


> I have tomato sauce with everything!!!!! I even mix tart tar ans tomato sauce together and put it on cheese!
> *Im also extremely strange when it comes to typing, I hate when my replys are to long so I enter down the page.*
> I have egg always for dinner lunch and breakfast. Well not always dinner but still.




You mean paragraphing?


----------



## cwebb (Jan 15, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> haha what ink you got? Can you ride? Did i mention i like your avatar picture, yeah i went there..
> 
> Being cheeky on APS..



Hahahha.. i have a prancing arabian horse in between my shoulder blades.. haha do you now ? I could show you more pictures similar to my avatar if you like...

Oh yeaahhhhh being sleezy on aps


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 15, 2012)

Black.Rabbit said:


> My Nonno used to love WD-40... whenever he had sore joints he used to rub it into his skin and swear it made the pain go away and he was able to move his joints better.... Couldn't of hurt, he did live 'til the age of 94!
> 
> He also used to spray fly spray up his nose when he had a cold... although that's another story.



My father in law swear by wd 40 too....


----------



## damian83 (Jan 15, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> haha what ink you got? Can you ride? Did i mention i like your avatar picture, yeah i went there.. Being cheeky on APS..


So far your the only one to mention but definitely not to think it lol



cwebb said:


> Hahahha.. i have a prancing arabian horse in between my shoulder blades.. haha do you now ? I could show you more pictures similar to my avatar if you like...
> 
> Oh yeaahhhhh being sleezy on aps



Like....lol


----------



## jedi_339 (Jan 15, 2012)

I think I'm about to become addicted to Cwebbs photos..............:lol:


----------



## Renenet (Jan 15, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> My father in law swear by wd 40 too....



WD-40 - the substance with 100,001 uses.


----------



## Tabatha (Jan 16, 2012)

My addiction I hate! A single line "the hills are alive with the sound of music" runs through my head atleast once a day. I have never seen the movie, never heard the full song, just the snippet from adds and previews. I dont want anything to do with it, it just keeps popping in. Mostly just in my head but catch myself singing it over and over again sometimes. This has been going on for about 6 years! When will it stop?!:/


----------



## cwebb (Jan 16, 2012)

Tabatha said:


> My addiction I hate! A single line "the hills are alive with the sound of music" runs through my head atleast once a day. I have never seen the movie, never heard the full song, just the snippet from adds and previews. I dont want anything to do with it, it just keeps popping in. Mostly just in my head but catch myself singing it over and over again sometimes. This has been going on for about 6 years! When will it stop?!:/



Hahahahhahahahhaahahah...... ever since i saw bridget jones, whenever i cant reach something, "out of reach, so far..." goes through my head hahahhaha


----------



## Australis (Jan 16, 2012)

Kitah said:


> Cats



Yeah they are pretty cool.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 16, 2012)

feathergrass said:


> i pay that when i feel like slumming it from WoW muahahahahahahahhahaha once you go Belf you NEVER go Elf



FOE THE HORDE!  My addictions are smoking, sex (when it happens -.-) kebabs, world of warcraft, and an ocd thing if my hair gets wet, i MUST wash it.


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 16, 2012)

Kitah said:


> I have to have volume levels and numbers set in '5's e.g. 5, 10, 15, 20. To the extent that if someone changes the volume to say 14, I'll then change it to 15, otherwise I can't forget it and just want to change it.
> 
> I have to have everything symmetrical- if its not symmetrical, again, I need to change it or cannot forget it. everything i design, make, position etc is symmetrical.
> 
> I'm addicted to categorising many things- for example, if I'm given m&ms, I have a tendency to separate them based on colour, and then eat any 'spares' e.g. if there are 2 blue, green, red and 3 brown I'll eat the 1 brown to make them even. then I tend to eat them in groups or 1 colour from each at a time to keep them even..



Are you my twin?  Tv's, stereos, dvd players etc, all set the same as yours, i cannot stand when someone changes it from 25 to 26, or from 30 to 32.....so i often hide remotes from the other people in my house! As for your eating habits.....OMG, so like me, i ALWAYS put things in groups according to color, & eat the odd ones first! 

As for the whole symmetrical thing......this is the reason for me constantly re- organising cupboards etc, my kids & partner just throw things in them, so i have to go through & line everything back up properly! My dad also has this REALLY annoying habit where each time he visits, he moves cups, plates etc around for me to find after he leaves, & just yesterday, after a bbq, i find he had not only re-arranged my entire kitchen, but he had filled all the empty spaces with empty beer bottles! It took me an hour to get everything back in order.....im going to kill him! :lol:

Oh & on the subject of cwebbs pic.......REALLY?? Anyone would think half you guys hadnt seen a pair of t*** before!


----------



## Poggle (Jan 16, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> Are you my twin?  Tv's, stereos, dvd players etc, all set the same as yours, i cannot stand when someone changes it from 25 to 26, or from 30 to 32.....so i often hide remotes from the other people in my house! As for your eating habits.....OMG, so like me, i ALWAYS put things in groups according to color, & eat the odd ones first!
> 
> As for the whole symmetrical thing......this is the reason for me constantly re- organising cupboards etc, my kids & partner just throw things in them, so i have to go through & line everything back up properly! My dad also has this REALLY annoying habit where each time he visits, he moves cups, plates etc around for me to find after he leaves, & just yesterday, after a bbq, i find he had not only re-arranged my entire kitchen, but he had filled all the empty spaces with empty beer bottles! It took me an hour to get everything back in order.....im going to kill him! :lol:
> 
> Oh & on the subject of cwebbs pic.......REALLY?? Anyone would think half you guys hadnt seen a pair of t*** before!




I am very much the same, but has to be in evens when the volume is used etc.!!! i hate it when the perfect sound is an odd number, i just cant suck it up, have to change it. everything is symetrical, i hate having just one of anything, which is why i have 2 wives...... JKS.


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 16, 2012)

Poggle said:


> which is why i have 2 wives...... JKS.



Isnt one usually MORE then enough? :lol:


----------



## Poggle (Jan 16, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> Isnt one usually MORE then enough? :lol:



oh god yes


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 16, 2012)

I can be pretty lazy at times, but if I am doing something I like, I zone into it like a neuro surgeon.... If I am rebuilding my bike or doing an engine swap on a car, I will work through the night because I have this relentless drive to get it done. I guess it's a form of addiction. I wish I had the same work ethic for other stuff though, lol.

I don't smoke but I like to strike a match, blow it out and smell the smoke. WD40 smells great and I love the smell of a 2 stroke bike wide open.

I get addicted to certain TV shows. Breaking Bad, Weeds, Chuck and The Sopranos to name a few, if I like it I'll have marathons until they are finished.

I am addicted to fast cars and bikes.

I'm addicted to certain forums, mainly car and bike ones, but this one goes alright.


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Jan 16, 2012)

Ink, I have nearly every part of my body tattoo'd. Just my neck to go, and I have the design ready for that.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 18, 2012)

cwebb said:


> Hahahha.. i have a prancing arabian horse in between my shoulder blades.. haha do you now ? I could show you more pictures similar to my avatar if you like...
> 
> Oh yeaahhhhh being sleezy on aps



Ahh grab a beer gentlemen and enjoy the show.. 



Bel711 said:


> Oh & on the subject of cwebbs pic.......REALLY?? Anyone would think half you guys hadnt seen a pair of t*** before!



Another pair never hurt anyone? lool


----------



## jedi_339 (Jan 18, 2012)

I couldn't agree more Exotic Doc, another pair.........or more......... never hurts lol

I ain't ever going to say no to freebies


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 18, 2012)

jedi_339 said:


> I couldn't agree more Exotic Doc, another pair.........or more......... never hurts lol
> 
> I ain't ever going to say no to freebies


LOOOOOOOL, i dont think anyone would disagree. Btw Cwebb only kidding


----------



## shell477 (Jan 18, 2012)

miley_take said:


> Who can blame them? Boobs are amazing! One of the only good things about being female lol



Alas, if only I had nice big ones....... its ok, I married a bum guy..... 

Unfortunately for him, with my weightloss, my bum too is disappearing.... he said he is sad...


----------



## 004dam (Jan 18, 2012)

Fishing can't get enough of it! Light gear lure fishing so addictive!


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 18, 2012)

I am addicted to the seach for things that disapeared hundreds, thousands, millions of years ago. Their faint marks are treasures.



004dam said:


> Fishing can't get enough of it! Light gear lure fishing so addictive!



Not much beats throwing livies when the threadies and barra are on the chew.


----------



## cwebb (Jan 19, 2012)

Exotic_Doc said:


> Ahh grab a beer gentlemen and enjoy the show../QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry guys we took it to inbox!


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 19, 2012)

Exotic_Doc said:


> Ahh grab a beer gentlemen and enjoy the show..



hahaha no popcorn this time mate



SteveNT said:


> Not much beats throwing livies when the threadies and barra are on the chew.



All about the kingys not many barra down this way, get the odd one in the petshop that's about it


----------



## 004dam (Jan 19, 2012)

Kingies would be fun. I mainly chase river gt's on the silly string. Claimed a Noosa barra not long ago very stoked!


----------



## Heelssss (Jan 19, 2012)

dansfish4tea said:


> cocaine:shock:



the drink right ?????


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 19, 2012)

Guitars, Documentaries/Movies, Cars and Nature


----------



## Heelssss (Jan 19, 2012)

Geeeeeez, im addicted to sleeping, weekends & a verrrrrrrrrrrrry strange addiction to eating BROWN SUGA & MILO out of the can!!! the chunkier the better. Must be the crunchiness. Dont know. hmmmmm


----------



## nathancl (Jan 19, 2012)

spending money and smoking crack lol


----------



## 004dam (Jan 19, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> Geeeeeez, im addicted to sleeping, weekends & a verrrrrrrrrrrrry strange addiction to eating BROWN SUGA & MILO out of the can!!! the chunkier the better. Must be the crunchiness. Dont know. hmmmmm




Brown sugar is insanely awesome I sneak spoons of it when the mrs isn't looking!


----------



## starr9 (Jan 19, 2012)

Twisties and nutela!!! love it!!!! condensed milk on weatbix is ok 2!


----------



## Leasdraco (Jan 19, 2012)

Chocolate sauce...I can't get enough of it


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 19, 2012)

I used to have a Cadbury's addiction. This was about 2 weeks worth


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 19, 2012)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I used to have a Cadbury's addiction. This was about 2 weeks worth



Looks like my bedroom..... I love cadbury's, the only chocolate i eat!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 19, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Looks like my bedroom..... I love cadbury's, the only chocolate i eat!



The white "inside" of the wrapper also make for good cage/records cards lol.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jan 19, 2012)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I used to have a Cadbury's addiction. This was about 2 weeks worth


Oh my gosh!!!!!! so very many calories!


----------



## Renenet (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is a strange addiction so much as it is a symptom of paranoia, but I rip up anything that might have sensitive information on it. Receipts, bills, bank statements, you name it: all end up in little pieces.


----------



## starr9 (Jan 19, 2012)

My new addiction atmo is Hello Kitty things....... im not proud of this one but I know no one on here will make fun of me.....


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 20, 2012)

IgotFrogs said:


> Oh my gosh!!!!!! so very many calories!



Yeah but it tastes so good!  Hard to get rid of the damage though the sugar rush is worth it lol.


----------



## Megzz (Jan 20, 2012)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I used to have a Cadbury's addiction. This was about 2 weeks worth


Are you serious?? If you did that without gaining weight I am SO freakin jealous!!!


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 20, 2012)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I used to have a Cadbury's addiction. This was about 2 weeks worth



Have you had to put a turbo on your gixxer to get it moving?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 20, 2012)

Megzz said:


> Are you serious?? If you did that without gaining weight I am SO freakin jealous!!!



There is always side affects and weight gain was one  My weight goes up and down like a yoyo. I deny myself it for ages and then gorge but lately it has been gorge so the man cans are starting to appear again 



kawasakirider said:


> Have you had to put a turbo on your gixxer to get it moving?



And some heavy duty suspension  Nah, the gixxer went a while ago ( ride too fast  )


----------



## Mitchell1995 (Jan 22, 2012)

In one word "girls" not strange but ow well


----------



## cwebb (Jan 23, 2012)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I used to have a Cadbury's addiction. This was about 2 weeks worth



how much do you weigh??


----------



## mungus (Jan 23, 2012)

cwebb said:


> Im addicted to sleeping with a fan on every night. cant sleep without it.
> also addicted to masterfoods tartare sauce. i eat it with hot chips, chicken, steak, veges, toast.. everything.
> 
> What are you addicted too?



Your Avatar..............:lol::lol:
Seriously though.................Fishing & Bow hunting atm, throw a few herps in as well.........


----------



## Jen (Jan 25, 2012)

Vegemite - I keep a jar of it and a teaspoon beside my bed. 
And WoW. 12-16 hours a day if I have the time.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 25, 2012)

I love doing fast wheelies.

Brian's wheelie - YouTube

Burnouts are fun too

Brian's burnouts at drags 21-06-2008 - YouTube


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 25, 2012)

Renenet said:


> I'm not sure if this is a strange addiction so much as it is a symptom of paranoia, but I rip up anything that might have sensitive information on it. Receipts, bills, bank statements, you name it: all end up in little pieces.


Has that ever come back to bite you? You know when you realise you need that little reciept you ripped up and try your best to stickytape it back together?
Not that I've ever done that of course...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 25, 2012)

snakeluvver said:


> Has that ever come back to bite you? You know when you realise you need that little reciept you ripped up and try your best to stickytape it back together?
> Not that I've ever done that of course...


Happened to me recently, I just had to pay TAFE $200 I had already paid them to get results so I could get into uni.:x


----------



## Megzz (Jan 25, 2012)

Jen said:


> Vegemite - I keep a jar of it and a teaspoon beside my bed.


That makes me want to gag just reading it! I like vegemite as the tiniest smear on toast but thats it! Those ads where the people used to eat it out of soft serve machines etc, I literally had to look away :lol:


----------



## finchie (Jan 25, 2012)

Not so much as addictions maybe more of an OCD type thing. I have to hve the stereo volume on an even number. I have to sleep with the fan on all year round. when I open a ring pull on a soft drink can I have to turn it slightly to the side.


----------



## Chanzey (Jan 25, 2012)

Actually I think I am becoming addicted to handweeding the garden at my house. Whenever I come home from work I can't help myself but to pull out all the seedlings that are coming through


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jan 25, 2012)

Definatley boobs for me


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 26, 2012)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Definatley boobs for me



So.... not big bang theory?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jan 26, 2012)

I would say so too lazy to set up my own profile


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Jan 26, 2012)

Chai Tea.. love the stuff


----------



## dadaman (Jan 27, 2012)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Definatley boobs for me


Yep. I like boobs too


----------



## Megzz (Jan 27, 2012)

All you guys saying 'boobs'... you realize thats not exactly a strange addiction, right?


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 27, 2012)

I like to argue on the internet.


----------



## dadaman (Jan 27, 2012)

Megzz said:


> All you guys saying 'boobs'... you realize thats not exactly a strange addiction, right?



Not strange Megzz, but I am sure a majority of other guys share this addiction


----------



## lizardloco (Jan 27, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> I like to argue on the internet.



I've noticed...:lol: (that's a nervous laugh....)


----------



## slim6y (Jan 27, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> I like to argue on the internet.



No you don't!


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 27, 2012)

slim6y said:


> No you don't!



Do too!


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 27, 2012)

i dont like boobs on men!!


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 27, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> i dont like boobs on men!!



What about pecks?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 27, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> What about pecks?



Why would anyone like boobs on pecks? 

You're not argumentative, you're strange.... 

I guess that would be BB.... Boobs on Belly....


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 27, 2012)

if pecks was a chick i suppose id like them


----------



## Spike (Jan 28, 2012)

I would have to say the colour blue and shopping online


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2012)

if i eva eat an icy pole i chew on the stick until it turns into mulch . my partner hates it..lol same as chubba chubs

also i chew on ice ....she hates that too lol:lol:


----------



## slim6y (Jan 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> if i eva eat an icy pole i chew on the stick until it turns into mulch . my partner hates it..lol same as chubba chubs
> 
> also i chew on ice ....she hates that too lol:lol:



I hate people who chew on the ice too - it sets my teeth on edge... the equivalent of running your finger nails down a chalk board (doesn't work on whiteboards).


----------



## vampstorso (Jan 28, 2012)

slim6y said:


> I hate people who chew on the ice too - it sets my teeth on edge... the equivalent of running your finger nails down a chalk board (doesn't work on whiteboards).



Paul, you're definitively missing out on one of the best things in life!

Chewing on ice is great...i really love when you sort of make it squeak between your teeth.


Love it. Worst part about braces a few years ago was deciding between straight teeth, and broken brackets from eating ice lol


----------



## slim6y (Jan 29, 2012)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> Paul, you're definitively missing out on one of the best things in life!
> 
> Chewing on ice is great...i really love when you sort of make it squeak between your teeth.
> 
> ...



Your description alone was enough to make me shiver... It's something my daughter used to do... She was the right height for when I was sitting down that she'd eat an ice block close enough to me that I couldn't stand it anymore.... Poor girl, she just wanted to be close to her daddy.... But I got up and left the room, or told her... "It's dripping, go eat it over the sink...."


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2012)

i love rubbing balloons and foam. love that squeak sound.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> i love rubbing balloons and foam. love that squeak sound.



Fine... Do that, that doesn't bother me.... But don't go eating icy poles around me....


----------



## starr9 (Jan 29, 2012)

My Brother in-law loves to pick at his feet! It drives me nuts!!! He picks at his toes and the skin on his heals!! I asked him why and he didnt even know he was doing it till I told him the other week!


----------



## Jen (Jan 30, 2012)

My ex used to eat prawn heads - until he was rushed to hospital with a perforation.


----------

